# Wrist Release



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Dear Coaches,

Just wondering what's the most consistent ways to shoot a wrist release.

At the moment I draw back by holding on to the release body (If I don't do so, the release might pull forward if I relay on the wrist straps)

I place my second knuckle in front of my release when I draw back (This my hook finger is always on the same place, reducing backward or forth reach)

Once anchored, I shift my release finger right and wrap around the trigger and put back tension into it.

I am playing around with the other fingers, at the moment it seems like wrapping them around the release seems to be more consistent then relaxing them and let them hang.

Thanks for reading my post and please let me know how I can improve on my consistency.


Kind Regards,

Jono


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds good to me... you dont want to get in a habit of useing the finger to set it off. that leads to horrible things . tighten up the strap so it dont slide...get the thing so it hits the 2 knuckle every time...i dont recommend hooking in till right after it hits the anchor spot..its a BOOM waiting to happen.


----------



## ofl0926 (Oct 22, 2014)

Could someone provide some illustrations? I am still working with my wrist release and tweaking it


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> sounds good to me... you dont want to get in a habit of useing the finger to set it off. that leads to horrible things . tighten up the strap so it dont slide...get the thing so it hits the 2 knuckle every time...i dont recommend hooking in till right after it hits the anchor spot..its a BOOM waiting to happen.


Thanks Coach Mike, will work on that this weekend.


----------

